# Tractrix Horn for middle frequencies ?



## Napkin Kohl (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi to all : several firms make tractrix horns for 2-way systems ( image 1). 
The tractrix 110 (horns.pl) can be driven with CD like the Monacor DT-400. 
But it is suitable for drivers up to 4.5 inches. What does this mean ?
I haven t found drivers larger than 2 inches. Could a fullrange 4.5 inch driver be used as well ? 
The frequency should be up from 160 Hz - could it be coupled with a tweeter for the higher treble ?
Does anyone have experience with this or similar tractrix horns ?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

From what I can gather, you can use a driver up to 4.5 inches in the horn's throat, but not just any driver. You have to use a driver specifically made to be horn loaded. Here are some horn drivers. Parts express offer a full line, so you should be able to find what you need with the link provided. 

Also, it seems that this horn is used for frequencies _above_ 160Hz; my internet search found that it was commonly used _as a_ tweeter.

DIY speakers are not my area of expertise, so someone with more knowledge may offer better advise. I'll copy this post to the DIY speaker forum; you should have better luck there. Sorry that I can't offer more help; good luck.

Post copied---> here


----------

